# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Expose yourself - was your electrical DIY work successful?

## elkangorito

Expose yourself to having done electrical DIY. This poll is totally private...nobody can see who voted for what. 
Was it successful? 
Feel free to also tell your story/stories. :Biggrin:

----------


## wonderplumb

Dunno mate, I always call a properly trained and licenced professional. :Biggrin:

----------


## an3_bolt

Yes - my DIY electrical is always successful. Whenever I change a blown light bulb for a new one it always works. 
The rest of my DIY electrical has also been very successful in picking up the phone and calling my friendly sparky and his off sider to come and do some work. 
Who said DIY electrical is anymore than light bulbs and a phone? :2thumbsup:

----------


## dazzler

No. I killed the dog, seven cows and a neighbour...all buried in the backyard.

----------


## Boeing777

I'd never do anything like putting in a new circuit, but have successfully put in several new lights, extra powerpoints etc over the last few years - dad was a sparky many moons ago so he taught me a lot of the basics so I can do the jobs that would be a waste of time/money getting a professional in to do. 
I don't really care what people say, but I can assure you that my work is of a better standard than the sparky that wired my house originally - in fact on the weekend when I put a new sensor light in, I took off the existing single gang light switch and found the earth wires simply twisted together with some electrical tape around them. Other things I've found are power points that have 4 actives shoved in, with the exposed copper hanging about 1cm out of the back...oh and the spot lights out in the patio that had wiring chased inside the aluminium beams, with a join using those screw on wire connectors (like these), not even in a jbox.... granted that this could have been a DIY job from the previous owner, but judging by the rest of the house, DIY wasn't high on his list of priorities. 
Dave

----------


## rrobor

Only problem I had was drilling holes through cement sheet eaves cos the wife wanted a senser and 3 halogen pots fitted. First 2 holes were OK ,the last hole the cheap hole drill started melting and chucking hot rubbish at me. Her indoors is happy though.

----------


## Gooner

> Only problem I had was drilling holes through cement sheet eaves cos the wife wanted a senser and 3 halogen pots fitted. First 2 holes were OK ,the last hole the cheap hole drill started melting and chucking hot rubbish at me. Her indoors is happy though.

  When was your house built? Mine was built in the late 70's and I know all my eves are asbestos. Got to be careful how you drill holes in the stuff. Best not to be standing undernearth with asbestos dust going up your nose. 
As for DIY electrical work, my last two projects were finally successful, but unfortunately people were harmed during the testing stages. Images attched.

----------


## Gooner

> I ran in to a spot of bother whilst installing some ceiling fans in the upstairs room.............once the neighbours alerted me to the problem I had it out in half an hour. You gotta expect the odd hiccup or 2.

  What was the hiccup? Is it that you accidentily put the ladder through the window?   :Biggrin:

----------


## rrobor

My cousin wired up a greenhouse, He used bare copper to a pole then a fancy china insulator. Worked like a dream till he walked round with the extention ladder. Plants did well, but the old saying "Get Rooted" came into play, Only the weight of the ladder saved him. By the way Im building a new box. Eh no its not a Wa- -  machine. I bought several partrs of my new beaut computer and have it ready. Problem was the the cable to the hard drive was 2 short. Ah well as Ned said "such is life".

----------


## BRADFORD

I just looked at the poll results
I think some people might be telling porkies, I notice only 2 told the truth.

----------


## elkangorito

Ok you blokes! Who did this?  :Eek:  
Headpin, I'll bet it was you (and Gooner)!  :Shock:

----------


## murray44

> Ok you blokes! Who did this?  
> Headpin, I'll bet it was you (and Gooner)!

  That's very dangerous, no sun hats, no sun cream.

----------


## Gooner

Speaking of pools, I just installed some downlights above my pool this weekend. Turned out a treat.

----------


## wonderplumb

> That's very dangerous, no sun hats, no sun cream.

  And combined with warm beer its a recipe for disaster!

----------


## Renderer

> And combined with warm beer its a recipe for disaster!

  I'm new here.  I'm sorry but what I saw in that pool photo really disturbs me.  I think the bloke on the right is wearing Speedos.

----------


## rrobor

That guy is a real idiot. He is drilling a hole there and has no means of catching the waste grit. Just think of the damage you could do yourself skinny dipping in that pool.

----------


## seconds away

Regarding the electric BBQ in pool, it would be perfectly safe if they had applicance test tags fitted to the leads. Using something that has been checked and tagged means it's safe... doesn't it..?  :Hahaha:

----------


## GraemeCook

Dead men tell no tales! 
Don't tell Nev but I changed two light globes last week and both feats of owner contracting were successful. 
Cheers 
Graeme 
PS:  Do I tick the box twice?

----------


## elkangorito

> Dead men tell no tales! 
> Don't tell Nev but I changed two light globes last week and both feats of owner contracting were successful. 
> Cheers 
> Graeme 
> PS:  Do I tick the box twice?

  I'm glad to hear that someone is sensibly breaking the over-zealous rules.  :2thumbsup:  
Sorry Graeme. You can't tick the box more than once. :Frown:  
Maybe this thread is a chance for a DIYer to illustrate (photographs) how he/she went about doing their DIY job? Before, during & after shots would be great. 
My intent of this thread was to allow humour as well as some seriousness. So far, all replies have been great (I think). My wish is that it doesn't turn into another "hat eating" thread.
Let's have a bit of "serious" fun. :Biggrin:

----------


## Terrian

> No. I killed the dog, seven cows and a neighbour...all buried in the backyard.

  So the landscaping was a complete success, good to hear.

----------


## Terrian

> That guy is a real idiot. He is drilling a hole there and has no means of catching the waste grit. Just think of the damage you could do yourself skinny dipping in that pool.

  Just hope there is decent filtration system !

----------


## elkangorito

The poll results are interesting. 
It appears that nobody called a sparky to fix any cockups! Was this because there weren't any cockups or perhaps was the "hourly rate" a bit too high? Or was it perhaps "pride"?

----------


## q9

> Maybe this thread is a chance for a DIYer to illustrate (photographs) how he/she went about doing their DIY job? Before, during & after shots would be great.

  You want people to provide documentary evidence of illegal activity on a public forum?  I don't see a problem with that... :No:  
I've not checked that the person that did the electrics on my last project had a licence, didn't occur to me to ask.  He did replace several twist and tape connections with proper BP and tape connectors, and used double screw BP's on the earths.  Removed surplus wiring, and generally tidied the switch connections up.  Looks a lot tidier that when he found it, and reckons it is safer now.  Anyhow, everything is working, nothing smoking, so I guess that's all that matters.   
Unfortunately I seem to have lost his number...and I need my shed wired.  So I think I'll just go through the yellow pages and see who I can find for that one.  To be sure, I'll check they're licensed this time.

----------


## rrobor

Bradford seems to have a very poor opinion of the average home handy person. You are all liars, I dont think so. Most people knw their limitations and are not stupid, That is what the poll shows. Electrical work is just another form of plumbing, use a weak pipe and it blows up, put a bad end on and it leaks, connect it wrong and it dont work or it flows down the drain or soaks you. No rocket science just common sense.

----------


## Ashore

Perhaps he judges every one else by his own standards  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bros

> To be sure, I'll check they're licensed this time.

  Not a smart answer but would you know a real one from a fake?  
I do for electrical but I wouldn't have a clue for a plumber, carpenter, crane driver etc or any other trade

----------


## q9

> would you know a real one from a fake?

  No, I wouldn't.   
However if someone shows me fake licence in order to give the impression they are licensed and properly qualified to do the job, they are giving me more grounds on which I can either not pay them or sue them later on, not to mention the criminal ramifications of doing same.

----------


## jags

I don't know what all the fuss is about i had no problems installing the aircon myself on the weekend with help from a mate ........
here's some pic we took ..

----------


## Terrian

> I don't know what all the fuss is about i had no problems installing the aircon myself on the weekend with help from a mate ........
> here's some pic we took ..

  very foolish, no shirt, might have gotten sunburnt !

----------


## GraemeCook

> I don't know what all the fuss is about i had no problems installing the aircon myself on the weekend with help from a mate ........
> here's some pic we took ..

  
Darwin was right - improving the gene pool!

----------

